

Is Bitcoin Responsible for Silk Road’s Success? You Decide. - mhuzaifa
https://medium.com/on-startups/a110a1ff399

======
wmf
Are there any SR-like marketplaces that don't use Bitcoin? If not, why not?

------
dylangs1030
Something something Betteridge's Law of Headlines something something.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines)

That said, I largely agree.

